# cynostane



## jjilla (Jul 24, 2010)

How effective is the prohormone cynostane and Bolasterol?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2010)

I have heard good things about Cynostane, this compound may be our next PH we put out after Superdrol DMZ, which should be available in 2-3 weeks from IronMagLabs Inc.


----------



## jjilla (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes I have been hearing great things about cynostane and I want to stack it with my Megaplexx which is one of the strongest prohormones I have ever used. I heard the hardening effect of the cynostane is pretty insane.  Have not heard much about Bolasterol thought......Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2010)

jjilla said:


> Have not heard much about Bolasterol thought......Thanks



I have never heard of that one.


----------



## unclem (Jul 25, 2010)

prince is the superdrol going to be as potent as the other baned one you can still get?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2010)

unclem said:


> prince is the superdrol going to be as potent as the other baned one you can still get?


 

+1


----------



## jjilla (Jul 25, 2010)

*Prohormone*

The strongest pro hormone out right now is Megaplexx. Check it out. Way stronger then the old superdrol. Probably wont be available for long. Just like the Superplexx Extreme


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2010)

unclem said:


> prince is the superdrol going to be as potent as the other baned one you can still get?



yes, a Superdrol clone (17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-ol) and Dymethazine 

we have a new source for PH products, every compound is independently lab tested with COA's available.


----------

